# Re-using material



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Hell I keep anything over 3 feet, resell it and reuse it.
> 
> 
> I got a secret process that strips the outside of the pipe and makes it look new, and another for the inside.
> ...


 Hi, you mean we got secret process here?
Poor intro, I'm from Manitoba Canada what do you get for #2 copper down there, just checking if you can afford airfare to the party.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Hell I keep anything over 3 feet, resell it and reuse it.
> 
> 
> I got a secret process that strips the outside of the pipe and makes it look new, and another for the inside.
> ...


Re-using copper pipe is against our code.

Re-using MI fittings is a poor idea. Make on up, break it apart, make it up a second time. It went farther, didn't it. They stretch.

MI fittings are 1 time use.

I need to re-check scrap. I have (an estimated) 8,000 lbs. at the shop.
Last I checked was $2.69 I'm waiting on $3


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the secret process?


Its some special stuff he has in a bottle in his truck...

Dunbar send him a bottle will ya?:laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Re-using copper pipe is against our code.
> 
> Re-using MI fittings is a poor idea. Make on up, break it apart, make it up a second time. It went farther, didn't it. They stretch.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's against every code except the Dunbar code.

I find it amusing that a walking plumbing encyclopedia (or was it dictionary, no matter, we get the gist) could have such a blatantly selective interpretation of the code and oh yeah, right and wrong.

You sell me something and represent it as being new, it damn well better be new.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've used scrap copper for relief lines. Wrong or right I will continue. I cut out 30' of type 3/4 L that was 5 years old during a remodel,used every bit of it for relief lines.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Relief lines are not pressure lines. Don't think that is prohibited although I'm not sure.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A relief line is part of a "new" plumbing installation.

I got no problem wiff it TM.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if im chargin the customer for new, they get new, no second hand


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Relief lines are not pressure lines. Don't think that is prohibited although I'm not sure.


 If it is it shouldn't be. Its not potable and its open ended.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

michigan codes says you can use old copper pipe as long as it has never been used for heating....

i re ruse stuff all the time WTF if it looks good then use it....if there is scrap in the back of my van and i only need a 6 " peice i sure as hell and not gonna cut a good 10footer


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I'll lay out a scenario for you. 

Your co-worker Bob (yes we are calling him Bob) takes your van to another job and wrecks out some short pieces of copper downstream of an RPZ. Let's say the water in the pipe was contaminated with Oh, I dunno, How bout Roundup. 

You get your van back later that day and grab a scrap of copper to feed a water fountain.

Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you reuse faucets, water heaters, how 'bout tubular, basket strainers, flappers, supplies, what about p-traps?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see hamsters on the horizon:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poof, its like magic.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Rex,
You are not configured to recieve pm's so I'll just post it up here.

Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on plumbingzone.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned. 

Profanity shall be kept to a minimum. 

Consider this your warning.

Thanks.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt said:


> OK, I'll lay out a scenario for you.
> 
> Your co-worker Bob (yes we are calling him Bob) takes your van to another job and wrecks out some short pieces of copper downstream of an RPZ. Let's say the water in the pipe was contaminated with Oh, I dunno, How bout Roundup.
> 
> ...


I pour 16oz beers into my 20 oz beer glass and top it off with round-up to keep from getting the wife preggo. :thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i used a piece of pex to guide a drain snake last night. i some how don't think that should be reused. correct me if i'm wrong. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> i used a piece of pex to guide a drain snake last night. i some how don't think that should be reused. correct me if i'm wrong. breid....................:rockon:


I laughed a little....


----------



## winslow (Jan 3, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> I'm pretty sure it's against every code except the Dunbar code.
> 
> I find it amusing that a walking plumbing encyclopedia (or was it dictionary, no matter, we get the gist) could have such a blatantly selective interpretation of the code and oh yeah, right and wrong.
> 
> You sell me something and represent it as being new, it damn well better be new.


 
According to the UPC it is permissable to reuse materials as long as you usew them for the same purpose. You cannot use and old galvanized water line to pipe a new gas line, ect. Having said that why would you want to warranty old material? Do you really save that much considering the labor you expend saving and cleaning it? Using old copper? I don't think so.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

What is to be accomplished by reusing old materials?

Save a buck? If you've cut it that close you're already beat.

If I caught an employee reusing pipe and fittings he/she would be fired on the spot.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah ,,, I'm calling "Foul " . I gotta think how pissed i'd be if someone put used materials into my house .


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Colgar said:


> What is to be accomplished by reusing old materials?
> 
> Save a buck? If you've cut it that close you're already beat.
> 
> If I caught an employee reusing pipe and fittings he/she would be fired on the spot.


Not save a buck, Make a buck. If you get it free you can resell it back to the guy that you got it from. Now that's a profit.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Upc*



winslow said:


> According to the UPC it is permissable to reuse materials as long as you usew them for the same purpose. You cannot use and old galvanized water line to pipe a new gas line, ect. Having said that why would you want to warranty old material? Do you really save that much considering the labor you expend saving and cleaning it? Using old copper? I don't think so.



Sorry, you have to tell me where you find that. I can't find my code book.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Cal said:


> Yeah ,,, I'm calling "Foul " . I gotta think how pissed i'd be if someone put used materials into my house .


Yeah I think the same way, but just today I was extending a gas line and re-used some of the black pipe that we'd just removed. I rejected a couple short pieces and one longer one that had some corrosion but there were some longer pieces that I was able to cut into and re-thread. The HO was standing right there and I asked her if she wanted me to use up her own pipe or have all new. Her only question was if it was inferior in any way to the new stuff. I said no, I have to inspect each piece but I do that with new stuff anyway. She was happy, I was happy, even though she saved like 10 bucks, I didn't get ripped off and I won't lose a wink of sleep wondering if that Chilean pipe I re-used will hold up as well as the Chinese pipe I was selling.

I'll re-use DWV pipe if it's clean in and out (and it's rarely clean inside) but I seldom recycle water piping. PEX? Never. Not worth scrutinizing that closely. Anything that gets used on a potable system I have to have taken it out myself and know what it was used for. Any question and it's a relief line. 

Sometimes it makes you wonder when you see a dog urinating on the end of a bundle of brand new M that's laying in the mud at a construction site.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont see the big deal about using some used plumbing items depending what its for. Why waste? Why throw away perfectly good copper for instance when it can be used for a relief line? Or a toilet tank lid thats hard t find? I keep stems from some old faucets I replace if they are still working well. I mean do you really think the new stick copper you get at the supply house is clean on the inside? or the new pipe in your truck is clean? I dont think so. I use used items when its appropriate and its never sold as new. You hafta use common sense and some people dont have any so maybe they shouldn't use anything but new items...because we all know new items are always perfect.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt said:


> Rex,
> You are not configured to recieve pm's


That can be fixed.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Where's Protech? 

_Reuse_ some of those old copper pics you've posted before. Not the ones that are all eat up. Get the ones that look more or less pristine except for that one green blob that's eating a hole through the pipe.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> That can be fixed.


I prolly should went in and done that Bill. I was in a hurry to get back to life.


----------



## winslow (Jan 3, 2010)

Indiana Plumber said:


> Sorry, you have to tell me where you find that. I can't find my code book.


I'll see if I can find it. Just remember reading it in there. I don't reuse materials so I am not inclined to have it commited to memory.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here you cannot take part of a potable water system piping and install it into another potable water system in a different building. You can however install a used piece of potable pipe in the same system it was removed from. I agree with that. You could take a piece of potable pipe out that contained legionella and go infect sombody elses water system with it....or contaminate the other system with somthing worse.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

How much are you really saving? I think it is important to be honest no matter the savings.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> Sorry, you have to tell me where you find that. I can't find my code book.


UPC 604.7

Piping and tubing that has been previously used for any other purpose other then for potable water shall not be used.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> we all know new items are always perfect.


I LOL'ed :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

We only use new!!! Customer is paying for new and our name is on the line... seems pretty pointless to me


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of you have re-used T&P lines when replacing water heaters


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

kentdmo said:


> I'm sure a lot of you have re-used T&P lines when replacing water heaters


I'm not one of them, I use CPVC, I keep the cooper and scrape it. :yes:


----------

